
Show HN: HN Leaders Twitter List - rawsyntax
https://twitter.com/#!/rawsyntax/hacker-news-leaders
======
rawsyntax
I went through <http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders> and tried to find twitter
usernames for each user.

Let me know any additions / corrections. Thanks

PS: <https://twitter.com/#!/rawsyntax/hacker-news-leaders/members> for list of
people

